
In Carlos Ghosn’s Escape, Plotters Exploited an Airport Security Hole - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/plotters-exploited-airport-security-hole-in-ghosns-escape-11578270953
======
sixQuarks
Wow, imagine if he had been caught attempting this getaway. Can't wait to read
the book when it comes out.

------
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/qxAxK](http://archive.is/qxAxK)

~~~
sixQuarks
thanks

